
The Large Hadron Collider Just Detected Extremely Rare Particle Decays - jonbaer
http://gizmodo.com/the-large-hadron-collider-just-detected-incredibly-rare-1704245579
======
MichaelCrawford
the article is incorrect, that the standard model has been confirmed. Neutrino
oscillations are not predicted by the Standard Model. They were speculated to
occur back around 1980, as a result of the solar neutrino flux being one-third
what the Standard Model predicted. The underground neutrino detector was only
sensitive to electron neutrinos, not to muon nor tau neutrinos.

Neutrino oscillations were experimentally observed by shooting a beam of
neutrinos through a long, narrow pile of photographic film at cern.

To the best of my knowledge, while we know that neutrino oscillations do
occur, we don't have enough data yet to have adjusted the standard model in
such a way that it predicts them.

